# Getting my first Rifle



## Nicholas482109 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well with the money form Christmas i decided to buy a pellet rifle. I was at the Bass Pro Shops near my house and saw and liked the Winchester 1000XS but it was $190. I found this rifle as cheap as $105 with out the scope but after reading some reviews i'm not sure about buying it. People mentioned that the gun is made in turkey and Daisy doesn't bother fixing the rifle only, replacing it. Also, the rear sights have problems staying fixed after a few shots. That's a big one for me, I was hoping to be able to use the iron sights effectively.

Does anyone own a 1000X and can say anything about it?

What I'm looking for is a wooden stocked rifle that will last and with good sights, i wasn't expecting that to be a problem. I like break barrels the velocity to be 1000fps. I'm thinking of looking at some Gamo products.

Let me know what you think, I'm open to ideas


----------



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/crosman-que ... -kit.shtml or Crosman Storm XT Scoped Air Rifle by Crosman or 
Beeman RS1 Dual-Caliber Air Rifle Combo by Beeman


----------



## Nicholas482109 (Dec 30, 2008)

I was looking at those rifles, is there much of a difference between the Storm and Quest? The Beeman RS1 Dual Caliber Combo Look's great, on Pyramid Air Gun Mall the sights look like a higher quality then most I've looked at that that price and it's only $135 before shipping with a soft case!

Has anyone seen the Remington Vantage 1200? I saw it at Dick's for $120 but i couldn't find it anywhere else online except for a YouTube review.


----------



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

no there is not much diference at all between the storm and the quest and the beeman r1 has very high quality sights on it :beer:


----------



## Nicholas482109 (Dec 30, 2008)

I found the RS1 Dual Caliber Combo with free shipping from sportmans-depot, I'm going to put my order in tomorrow. I hope it doesn't take more than a week! Too bad the case it comes with can only carry it with no barrel attached.

I don't know much about .22 air rifles, I only use my father's RWS 45 and my buddy's Crossman Quest, both .177. I've read reviews where people say it can kill a deer! Not that I'd try but is that possible at 850fps?


----------

